# If pokemon were real,what would it be & why?



## AuraWulf (Jul 15, 2008)

I just want to start a conversation that's all.

For me I would want a Abra beccause I could teleport anywhere
I want and when I want.
What would you want?

Gee I wish pokemon were real.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 15, 2008)

The would would be in carnage. 

BLOODY F***ING CARNAGE! 

But that's if _only_ pokemon were real. If the laws of the society inside the pokemon demention were real as well, well, let's just say I'd probably have found a pokemon to date, just to be different from the boy's dating humans. :p

Although, if it were just pokemon that were real, living in the real worlds laws, then pokemon abuse and rape would be commonplace, along with using pokemon for our wars.

That is, if pokemon don't deside to kill us off.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 15, 2008)

If pokemon were real, I'd get some flying type pokemon and fly to wherever I want to go.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd sign up as a ranger (maybe), or else just carry on with my life as it is but with pokemon instead of animals


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 15, 2008)

I would probably want a male Gardevoir for my partner. ^_^ Nice companionship, and I could use him in battles as well.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 15, 2008)

Poliwrath because it's a fighting tadpole, good at battle. Or maybe a Purugly, my favorite Pokemon. I probably wouldn't be able to decide.


----------



## Tropiking (Jul 15, 2008)

Either a Rhydon or a Cyndaquil. Just because they are my two favorite Pokemon


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd want a Torchic because... well, he hasn't been mentioned yet.
_Good for you. And what do you mean, I'm not real?_


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 17, 2008)

An Absol. As long as it stayed under control, it would pwn.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 17, 2008)

Eevee, Pikachu, and/or Squirtle. I have plushies of them, so it'd be like a childhood dream coming true. ^_^


----------



## A Phoenix Named Lexie (Jul 17, 2008)

I would want a Flygon, Chatot, and a Gardevoir. Flygon so I could fly anywhere I wanted, Chatot 'cause it's awesome like that, and Gardevoir 'cause they sound like the best companions ever.
Also an Absol because Absol's awesome like that, plus it could tell me when bad things are about to happen! :0


----------



## Leviathan (Jul 17, 2008)

Mewtwo, because the world is running out of evil overlords.

Or perhaps any ghost pokemon, just so that there could be actual proof of the supernatural (at least some of it).


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 17, 2008)

I would want all of the Pokemon (and everything else) in my Diamond version, that way I would have a gold trainer card and my awesome team.  I have actually thought about this topic a lot.  I really wish Pokemon were real.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 17, 2008)

A Sneasel. It's my favorite, and I could show the world that it's not a "killer", and when it kills, it's just to get food, like other carnivorous Pokemon and animals.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 17, 2008)

Meowth! It's my favourite Pokemon and it'd be awesome to keep as a pet.

Or Alakazam. It'd be handy to have an IQ of 5000 at my disposal...

Or Lucario to Aura Sphere anyone I don't like.

Basically any/all of my favourites.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd say maybe a Mew. Since it's small, it's not going to crush my house or anything. And it would be easy to feed, since Mew probably wouldn't eat a lot compared to, say, a Salamence. Plus, it can teleport me to school and back, so I don't have to walk. And it can levitate, and has awesome psychic powers. Being cute, fluffy, and pink makes it even better. 

If I can't have a Mew, I'll have a Rilou or Lucario. Mainly because they look cool and kicks ass.


----------



## Flora (Jul 20, 2008)

*IF?!?!?!?*

...Yeah...

I'd have a Pachirisu. :D


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd ride my Dewgong across the ocean.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd probably use these:

1. Gallade
2. Drifblim(assuming I can ride him, lol)
3. Typhlosion(memories...)
4. Lapras
5. Ditto
6. Rhyperior

As for whether it's possible to make real pokemon, they would probably be machines. Still, I wouldn't say no to that. But how would a machine effect the mind in the way a Psychic pokemon could? With wierd illusions? Holograms? A, "Headache Ray"? (Lol)


----------



## 87 (Jul 21, 2008)

octillery por que he's awesome and everyone would be aroused by us


----------



## Alexi (Jul 21, 2008)

A pidgeot, so's I could fly everywhere. 

An abra, so's I could teleport to very far places.

A ponyta, to ride.

And a blastoise, to pwn my enemies. :)


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 21, 2008)

Ambipom!

Told you he likes me best!


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 21, 2008)

Mewtwo to fly on,Mew because it's cute,Pikachu to zap bullies,Vulpix to flamethrower bullies while they're being zapped,Cyndaquil because it evolves into Quilava,Piplup so I'll never run out of bubbles,and many,many more!


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 21, 2008)

I would have a Cyndaquil.  He would be an awesome pet.  We would have a very close bond.  I also would like a Skitty.  I would huggle it.


----------



## Mercury (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd have a Snorunt because they're funny and they can be powerul. I would also have Totodile and Piplup.


----------

